
People seem to think Corona beer is related to the deadly coronavirus outbreak - punnerud
https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-corona-beer-not-related-google-trends-2020-1
======
djohnston
Business insider doesn't know what a meme is? People are probably just trying
to find images and not remembering which beer. My ad hoc guess isn't worse
than theirs at any rate.

